# The influence of Satan among men (John Downame)



## Reformed Covenanter (May 24, 2022)

Among men, the Reprobate always, and God’s Elect, till they be regenerate, are wholly led by the sway and swing of Satan: yea, the Regenerate themselves, in how many things doth he carry them? as he did _David,_ to Murder, and Adultery; _Lot_ to Incest; _Noah_ to Drunkenness, &c. And the best of all their actions are stained with some corruption that is his, and cometh from him.

John Downame, _The Sum of Sacred Divinity Briefly & Methodically Propounded: More Largely & Clearly Handled and Explained_ (London: William Stansby, [1625]), 1.4, p. 88.


----------

